# Preseason Game 5: Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

@










*Where: Tuesday, October 17th
Time: 6:00 PM
Previous Game: 99-91 vs Lakers*​

Should be a good test for Amare going against Brand and Kaman.
Lets get some predictions peoples!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm not really sure what to expect. Phoenix is in top form and playing the starters in order to get Amare acclimated with the team, again (I like that strategy; start the season off ready to go and not feeling your way for chemistry while Amare gets ready.).

You never know WHAT our coach (Dunleavy) is going to do. He has made some horrible decisions when playing the Suns. It would be nice if he would play our starters as well, and if he does ... this will be a good game. Our guys (Clippers) feel they have something to prove and I don't think it matters whether it's pre-season or regular season.

I'll just be happy to see (hear) my boys play, win or lose.

Let's have a good competitive "pre-season" game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

since you like to capitalize on my mistakes - Oct 7th???? We going back in time here?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> since you like to capitalize on my mistakes - Oct 7th???? We going back in time here?




I have no idea what you're talking about..................


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about..................


lol

ok, it clearly says...


Last edited by Dr.Seuss : Today at 02:09 AM.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol
> 
> ok, it clearly says...
> 
> ...



I have.......no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I have.......no idea what you're talking about.



And I can change the title of this thread to something you wouldn't like, and you can't change it back haha


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I will be in the building with my team I am coaching. Should be good times.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sedd said:


> I will be in the building with my team I am coaching. Should be good times.



What? So, you're taking your team?


Take pictures if you can! Also, make sure to give your report on Amare.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck guys. The Suns looked pretty damn good on Sunday, and it will be a good exercise for Amare to play against some real big men.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kaman is too slow for this game, but even with the Suns' starters, they lost.

Oh well, Amare better get acclimated soon... VERY soon.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Kaman is too slow for this game, but even with the Suns' starters, they lost.
> 
> Oh well, Amare better get acclimated soon... VERY soon.



All the Suns starters played 20 minutes....... far off from the 30-35 they would normally get.

Amare played 18 minutes and got 8 points 6 rebounds.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I took my youngsters to the game and they had a very good time. They shot around before the game and got a chance to shoot on the floor after the game which was fun for them. Even took some pics with the Suns dancers. Great time.

As for the game. Nash is in excellent form and Barbosa is a lock for 6th man of the year. Overall, Amare is still getting into form. He rushed some shots and indecisive going to the basket. Also he is rushing his free throws. He missed at least 4 of them. Suns lost because they weren't aggressive at all (only Barabosa and Nash took charge). 

But I liked what I saw. Amare didn't start and shouldn't for some time.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Kaman is too slow for this game, but even with the Suns' starters, they lost.
> 
> Oh well, Amare better get acclimated soon... VERY soon.


Not really. The Suns have plenty of firepower to win games in the regular season. They are more stacked than they were last year. However, when the playoffs begin they will need a healthy Amare to do any serious damage.

Preseason dude, preseason. Even when the starters play in the preseason, the regular season is still a different ballgame.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Not really. The Suns have plenty of firepower to win games in the regular season. They are more stacked than they were last year. However, when the playoffs begin they will need a healthy Amare to do any serious damage.
> 
> Preseason dude, preseason. Even when the starters play in the preseason, the regular season is still a different ballgame.


No excuses, I didn't make any excuses when clips got blown out by CSKA... :biggrin: 

Lol, just messing.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> No excuses, I didn't make any excuses when clips got blown out by CSKA... :biggrin:
> 
> Lol, just messing.


Consistency is key.  If you beat us on November 1st then you'll hear me give your team all the credit. Better not happen though, cuz I'll be at that game. :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Consistency is key.  If you beat us on November 1st then you'll hear me give your team all the credit. Better not happen though, cuz I'll be at that game. :biggrin:



Ha, I'm going to the Lakers/Suns game the night before.

Chris, have you ever been a season ticket holder? 
Who are you going with?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ha, I'm going to the Lakers/Suns game the night before.
> 
> Chris, have you ever been a season ticket holder?
> Who are you going with?


Nope, just bought a new house and can't afford season tix this year. Eventually I'll get on the wagon. But everyone 'round here knows me as the biggest Suns fan ever and people hand over their tix when they can't go. So someone gave two tickets for the home opener, since I'll represent well.  I'll be taking my wife, and then usually rotate and take different buddies.


----------

